
“Be Water ”: seven tactics that are winning Hong Kong' - onemoresoop
https://www.newstatesman.com/world/2019/08/be-water-seven-tactics-are-winning-hong-kongs-democracy-revolution
======
tartoran
[https://outline.com/HMns5R](https://outline.com/HMns5R)

